# PPI A300 & A600, NIB



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

PPI Art Series A600 & A300 Amps,Precision Power | eBay


Not mine.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

the bin was $400


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

starboy869 said:


> the bin was $400


For both amps????


----------

